# My GFI sparked and won't reset



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

When you said you inspected the breaker, but nothing popped. Did you just take that as meaning it hadn't tripped and went about trying other things, or did you reset the breaker anyway? YOu should have reset the breaker anyway. Sometimes they will look like they didn't pop because the lever stays in place, but the system inside still opened. REseting it is the only way to be sure. ALso, are you certain you've got the right breaker? Just because its labeled kitchen, doesn't mean its the only ktichen or even the right kitchen breaker. Any other GFCIs in the room that are tripped?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Are you sure your main panel breaker switch not got tripped? sounds like it did... may be you should switch it on/off/on again then try resetting the GFI again... If this doesn't work, somewhere in your circuit is broken and you need to locate it... this is kind of the worse scenario and it shouldn't happen if you have proper breaker and wires.... let's try above first...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

IF the main breaker shutoff tripped for whatever reason, no power would work.


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

To piggybak on what j187 said, the breaker may trip and it is still _appears _as if it is set...if you wiggle a little it may not feel TIGHT this indicates that it is tripped...as he said turn it off and then back on...
Also just as a note, in my house, out of 15 or so breakers, only a few were labeled correctly...I have since relabeled them but what a pain...if it comes to that, reset each breaker individually. Try the 20 AMP breakers first as these are probably kitchen or shop curcuits.
By the way...are there any other GFI's on that curcuit?


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

I have had coworkers do the same thing in the past and a few scenarios have happened that havent been stated here yet

first scenario
1) the G.F.C I's internal components where damaged from the arc and the GFCI needed to be replaced.

second scenario
2)the surge fried the breaker at the subpanel and we had to swap the affected breaker,I have had breakers I just installed go out so it does happen from time to time.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

BTW, did you go and flip the breaker again before installing the new GFCI?


----------

